

Plastic Roads Sound Like a Crazy Idea, Maybe Aren’t - simonebrunozzi
http://spectrum.ieee.org/cars-that-think/transportation/infrastructure/plastic-roads-sound-like-a-crazy-idea-maybe-arent

======
drallison
Paved roads are expensive. Cost per mile for a 12 foot wide country
road,(O(64K000 ft __2), seems to be O($100000) including road preparation and
asphalt (base plus top). Asphalt is O($1.50) /ft*2. Roads which need more
preparation work (drainage is often a problem) might cost significantly more.

